# new QD, but which?



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Im getting to the end of my Megs Last Touch QD so its about time to try something new out, i manly use it as a drying aid, to make the LSP last a little longer, but manly to give that "just waxed" looked and repel water, i have been really happy with CG Speedwipe and FinishKare #425, Last touch didnt impress me so much to honest, but i want to try something new out instead of going back to my two old favorites 

The only(almost) requirement that i have is that it should be available in bulk, 1Gallon or 5L and that it works as a drying aid :detailer:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I did this a while ago and ended up going back to Megs LT because it was better than anything i tried and i tried alot


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Z6/Z8 are great - BSD might be worth a try - 425 is a good QD


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Britemax Spray & Shine or was impressed with ease of use of Infinity Wax Detailer Spray. Both are cracking value and so quick and easy to use.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes the Z8 is going to be way to experience. How does BSD work as a drying aid? From what i can understand its more like a spray sealant product, or i might be wrong?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

+1 Britemax Spray & Shine , gives nuba finish , quick and easy.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3. Available in 250ml concentrate which will get you 1 gallon of ready to use mix. I use it as a drying aid, does a great job, never smears it just melts into the paint. You can even layer it, and to be honest it's the only detailer which added visual gloss to my car after using it as a drying aid then one more coat to finish it off. try it you wont be dissapointed. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Actually what about a Wetcoat type product ? Nanolex Washcoat , Gyeon Q2m wetcoat ,AUTOGLANZ HYD-RE-SEAL

other products Chemical Guys AFTER WASH Shine While You Dry ,Dodo Juice - Time to Dry, or even demonshine


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

I have Q2M wetcoat and its a great in between waxes product, but its a double process, since it has to go on a wet car and then be rinsed off. 

I much more prefer a QD(drying aid) that i spray on the wet car and then it instantly repel water making a way easier to dry but still adding a bit more gloss/protection than just whats in the soap. Have tried Time to dry but wasnt that impressed with the finish/gloss, but maybe CG AFter wash wouæld be worth a try


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

I use Autosmart Tango for this exact purpose - spray on wet car and leave to dry for a bit and then wipe off. Awsome Stuff and only £20 for a gallon. 

Dion.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

dionbee93 said:


> I use Autosmart Tango for this exact purpose - spray on wet car and leave to dry for a bit and then wipe off. Awsome Stuff and only £20 for a gallon.
> 
> Dion.


from what I gather tango is best applied and then rinsed off again and then the car is dried?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

also from my reading on here alot of people reckon the best quick detailer is a mix of bsd and chemical guys v7, hope this helps


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Plenty of good ones out there in all honesty. Of the ones I have tried, I would suggest Spray & shine, adams or Lucas Oil Slick Mist (Personal favorite) if you plan to use during the drying process.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> other products Chemical Guys AFTER WASH


Maybe it was just me but this is quite possibly the most disappointing product I've ever used. 
Was expecting big things but wasn't impressed at all.

For genuine QD BSD would get my vote, followed by either AF Finale or AW QED.
Almost forgot but Finish Kare #425 - Ultra Slick Polywipe is also amazing. Doesn't get much publicity on here but it's a very good product


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

euge07 said:


> also from my reading on here alot of people reckon the best quick detailer is a mix of bsd and chemical guys v7, hope this helps


Boom +1
My fav too.

I have meg's LT and its really nice and easy to use too


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zaino z6 and z8 are incredible

Don't be put off by the price

One squirt of either of them does what 3 squirts of cheaper do, so there actually cheaper ...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Leebo310 said:


> Maybe it was just me but this is quite possibly the most disappointing product I've ever used.
> Was expecting big things but wasn't impressed at all.
> 
> For genuine QD BSD would get my vote, followed by either AF Finale or AW QED.
> Almost forgot but Finish Kare #425 - Ultra Slick Polywipe is also amazing. Doesn't get much publicity on here but it's a very good product


Same

Over priced and shocking was after wash


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

adams detail spray does it for me or sonax BSD


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I would pick up a Gallon of Sonax BSD and a gallon of CG V7 - then you've got three QDs:
- BSD on it's own
- V7 on it's own
- BSD/V7 50:50 mix

If you want a nice warm glow though, either Adams QD or CG Speed Wipe gets my vote.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Out of all the ones I have tried my top 3 are M&K QD, Z8, Megs last touch.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

BH auto qd is what i reach for now. Dilutable to suit your needs from anything ranging from 20:1 to 1:1. Iv mixed up a batch 5:1 and cant fault it.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

if i'm just drying then i use some demonshine diluted with barrel water.
if i want to give it something extra then the aquawax or bsd comes out.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

M&K QD...its the best I've used for all round ability.

Richard


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Always Meguires Last Touch. Must be 25L in and still love it


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Bouncers d&d I keep going back to it

Gtechniq qd too it's very underrated and comes in big containers too

M&k not that impressed

Z8 epic but I use that for special occasions


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Leebo310 said:


> Maybe it was just me but this is quite possibly the most disappointing product I've ever used.
> Was expecting big things but wasn't impressed at all.
> 
> For genuine QD BSD would get my vote, followed by either AF Finale or AW QED.
> Almost forgot but Finish Kare #425 - Ultra Slick Polywipe is also amazing. Doesn't get much publicity on here but it's a very good product


Finish Kare is an awesome QD, have used it a ton in the past, but wanted to try something new instead of #425 and CG Speedwipe  So im going to give BSD a go and was considering to try out after wash as well. But what was that disappointed you with it?


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Mix 425 and BSD 50/50. Very very good combo. Shine is better than 425 alone and very good beading properties.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

sounds like i have to play around with mixing QD to find the right combo for me


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

tossi said:


> Finish Kare is an awesome QD, have used it a ton in the past, but wanted to try something new instead of #425 and CG Speedwipe  So im going to give BSD a go and was considering to try out after wash as well. But what was that disappointed you with it?


It didn't cause the water to bead off as per the promo clips, it just sat on the surface and then smeared slightly as I dried. Surface afterwards didn't feel that super slick either and didn't really add anything to the finish (subjective obviously...) Then given the high price, I was just expecting a lot more!

Take my advice and don't waste your money on it  If you do want to try something other than FK, go with BSD - less than half the price and a much better product IMO


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks  Well that is why i ask in here instead of spending a ton of money on stuff that isnt worth it


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Infinity wax QD. amazing stuff, leaves a silky smooth finish, can be used as a drying aid and can also be used as a glass cleaner that doesn't need buffing and it repels rain too. I love the stuff tbh and they sell in 5L tubs if that's what you're after.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm using BSD as a drying aid - couple of squirts per wet panel and then I dry off and it comes up very well (quartz grey metallic paint). Very good beading too. You can often get BSD on a deal at EuroCarParts.

The other one I keep meaning to try is Bouncers Done and Dusted; will get around to that next... mind you, I've got some Car Lack Detailer to try as well - just used Complete for the first time and as a cleanser it is excellent - you just have to get past the packaging!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Another vote for Bilt Hamber Auto QD - works as a drying aid diluted 20:1, with increasing levels of gloss as it gets stronger.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

right now i think that my shopping list for stuff to try out is, BSD, V7 and Bilet Hamber Auto QD and im properly going to try out after wash as well to see


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

You should try Bouncer's Done&Dusted. It's superb.


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

the only problem i have with Bouncer's Done&Dusted is that it only comes in 1L as the biggest i prefer to get 1Gallon or 5L once i have decided to go with a QD.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

The infinity wax rapid detailer is also pretty awesome, and cheap for 5L
Smooth velvet is also very nice

Also like D&D....there are far too many I like


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

agrede there is way to many, so is trying to narrow down the number of QD to try to 3-4


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

tossi said:


> the only problem i have with Bouncer's Done&Dusted is that it only comes in 1L as the biggest i prefer to get 1Gallon or 5L once i have decided to go with a QD.


You use only 20-40ml per wash so it will last long time:thumb:


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

moochin said:


> Infinity wax QD. amazing stuff, leaves a silky smooth finish, can be used as a drying aid and can also be used as a glass cleaner that doesn't need buffing and it repels rain too. I love the stuff tbh and they sell in 5L tubs if that's what you're after.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Now available in a range of colours to!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaddoxE92 (Mar 5, 2016)

Iv said this time and time again to friends and forums users, megs quick detailer (in red bottle) which is about£10-500ml is awesome for price. People turn into product snobs when it comes to qd, you can even get a bottle of Turtle wax Gloss detailer spray from home bargins for £3 which for money is epic.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Get yourself a PVD- magazine great articles and a massive detailer - spray sealant test .


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Teufel said:


> PVD Magazine Detailing spray mega test lineup... - YouTube
> 
> Get yourself a PVD- magazine great articles and a massive detailer - spray sealant test .


 Hope its better than the youtube detailer test :thumb:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

M&K QD outstanding
todds


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

todds said:


> M&K QD outstanding
> todds


 In my top 3.Awesome when on offer :thumb:


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

For buying in bulk you can't go wrong with Infinity Wax qd


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

auto glanz smooth velvet is awesome!


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Sonax BSD seems to have rave reviews, and Euro Car Parts sell it for £5 when they do their offer. I'd be happy to pay £5 or £13 when I'm done with what I've got.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Britemax Spray & Shine without a shadow of a doubt. THE best QD, hell, I'm gonna stick my neck on the line here and go a step further; the best _detailing product_ I've used, period!

Apart from some of the new kids that might have appeared in the last, say, 2 years, I've tried pretty much _all_ the rest. Many were good, some were even great, but this stuff is in a league of its own imho.

Here is my review of it from back in the day: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142880

If I were updating that now, I'd add that I do think it adds something to the finish, visually, and I'd revise the score up to about 98%. If it smelled like Morrison's 'Island Waters' fragrances candle, it'd get 100%

The only reason I have another QD in my kit (Finish Kare #425) is because the Britemax has wax in it (the reason why it buffs off so well, gives superb protection and a noticable 'carnauba wax' glow and gloss), meaning I can't use it on the windscreen, so I use the #425 for glass duties only.

_________________

I'll just add in a few words about the BSD. It does probably offer a more long-lasting protection than pretty much any other 'QD' type product and I've gone through about 2 bottles of it since it came out, but I just tired of the 'grabby' nature of it upon buff off - a quality I've discussed with others who've found the same. It's not slick feeling at all and so despite its well-deserved repution as the current 'uber QD king', I tend to favour products that are a joy and pleasure to use these days.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

The Britemax is top quality. Just ordered a bottle of the Finish Kare #425 to try after reading good things.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Typeroz said:


> For buying in bulk you can't go wrong with Infinity Wax qd


Literally the least fussy QD I've used, superb on glass, trim, plastics. Used today on relatively warm paint as a drying aid then final wipe down and paint feels slick and nice and glossy.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a lover of kkd mist x atm, it's another simply spray and wipe qd that adds to the finish


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Mikej857 said:


> I'm a lover of kkd mist x atm, it's another simply spray and wipe qd that adds to the finish


Smells great too!


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to mention infinity wax QD again. I'm doing this because I've found another use for it other than for detailing stuff. I wear safety glasses alot so I thought, let's see how this stuff does with repelling water off of these. Jesus christ, this stuff just gets better and better. My vision wasn't affected by the rain whatsoever due to the beading. I removed them, gave a shake and carried on doing my thing. Brilliant👍
Would be great on a visor too I'd imagine.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

WOWO's QD is having a few good raves at the moment.
To be honest I don't think there is a bad one.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

VIPER said:


> Britemax Spray & Shine without a shadow of a doubt. THE best QD, hell, I'm gonna stick my neck on the line here and go a step further; the best _detailing product_ I've used, period!
> 
> Apart from some of the new kids that might have appeared in the last, say, 2 years, I've tried pretty much _all_ the rest. Many were good, some were even great, but this stuff is in a league of its own imho.
> 
> ...


Mix it with chemical guys v7 :thumb:


----------



## Salo87 (Oct 22, 2015)

Dougnorwich said:


> Bouncers d&d I keep going back to it
> 
> Gtechniq qd too it's very underrated and comes in big containers too
> 
> ...


Can I use Z8 over any brand of wax/sealant or just over other Zaino product ( Z5,Z2) ?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Salo87 said:


> Can I use Z8 over any brand of wax/sealant or just over other Zaino product ( Z5,Z2) ?


I use it over anything and everything

In show season I'd use a high gloss show wax and think 'wow I won't beat that finish' then hit it with z8 and just give up on life because the look is that good I can't cope anymore


----------



## Salo87 (Oct 22, 2015)

Kimo said:


> I use it over anything and everything
> 
> In show season I'd use a high gloss show wax and think 'wow I won't beat that finish' then hit it with z8 and just give up on life because the look is that good I can't cope anymore


thanks Kimo, one last question, which "show wax" do you think it's the best in terms of gloss and finish ? i red a lot about "Pinnacle Souveran Paste Wax" as one of the bests, what do you think ? considering that my car color is solid red.


----------

